# Smart View geht nicht bei meinem Philips Fernseher



## furkan1992 (1. Mai 2021)

Guten tag 

ich habe ein problem ich hab mir neulich einen neuen fernseher gekauft den Philips 65pus8505 und möchte gerne vom handy (Samsung S21 Ultra) auf fernseher übertragen per Smart View aber es findet nicht und das gleiche problem habe ich bei meinem laptob (Acer Predator Helios 500) der findet es  auch nicht.
Muss ich ihrgetwas aktivieren ???


----------



## Olstyle (1. Mai 2021)

Ist der Fernseher im lokalen Netzwerk eingewählt?


----------



## furkan1992 (1. Mai 2021)

ja beider sind per Wlan gleiche Netzwerk


----------



## zombie82 (1. Mai 2021)

ist smart view nicht eigentlich nur zu samsung kompatibel?


----------



## Olstyle (1. Mai 2021)

Das ist ein Android TV, der müsste ganz normal als Chromecast auffindbar sein. Also vom Laptop per Chrome oder VLC und vom Android Telefon quasi von überall.
Kann mich jedenfalls nicht erinnern bei meinem speziell etwas dafür eingeschaltet zu haben.


----------



## furkan1992 (1. Mai 2021)

also was ich bemerkt habe über goggle chrome kann ich Streamen aber allgemein unter Windows 10 mit drahtloser Anzeige verbinden geht nicht also der findet es nicht.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Mai 2021)

Dann ist nichts kaputt. "Drahtlose Anzeige" ist Miracast(was eigentlich ein freier Standard währe, aber weder Google noch Apple hatten da Bock drauf) und nicht zu Chromecast kompatibel. Am PC gehen wie gesagt Chrome und VLC (und wahrscheinlich auch ein paar mehr Programme die ich nicht kenne). Dein Telefon müsste den aber eigentlich bei (quasi) jeder Streaming fähigen App finden, da ist mir noch keine untergekommen die kein Chromecast kann und das direkte Streaming der ganzen Android Oberfläche läuft normal auch darüber (wenn Samsung nicht irgendwas verbastelt hat).


----------

